# Why are ornaments so exspensive?



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

Why are ornaments so expensive? 

For a tiny one it's 12 bucks and I seen a cool bought that was 20 cm and it was 49.99$ 
That's insane.


Also, I been looking for a really good titanic model to put in my tank. But I can't find an exact comparison to the sunken photos. Is it possible that it is illegal?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd guess it's not illegal, but it is proprietary and they'd need to pay someone to make the accurate replica. If the rights holder is not cooperating or in dispute, then no one may have permission to make one. And anyone who does risks getting sued. 

I really think ornaments are a 'what the market will bear' type of thing. Although it does cost real money to create detailed molds for fish-safe plastic, the unit cost for making more must be pretty low. Most of the cost is packaging, shipping, inventory, and profit for every step in the supply chain.


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

Very good points


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Yea I never got this either... its ridiculous


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess you could always find a model kit of the Titanic on Ebay and build it with fish safe paint.
Krylon Fusion paint is inert, waterproof, and fish safe once fully dry, but it's a spray. If you worked quickly, you could spray a bunch of it into a wet puddle and then brush it onto the right places. You'd likely have to do this over and over again until you got the whole thing finished, but it would work and be waterproof. The best part is that the model kits come in so many scale sizes that it's easy to find one to match your tank.


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

That's a good idea, but I am most likely going to pay some one to do all that for me lol because that is a lot of work


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

All depends on what you want for ornaments. Rocks and driftwood are free, though I do prefer Mopani or malaysian wood because they sink.


----------

